# Moray salt water acclimation



## djones169

Hi all!

So in my 65g slightly brackish fw tank, i have a beautiful Moray Eel named Bill. Having gotten a nice 55g SW tank, I would LOVE to acclimate Bill to salt, and move him on over. Anyone know how i would go about doing this? The person i got the tank from did this with a catfish shark, and i really would love to know how!


thanks
Dave


----------



## funlad3

What type of eel are we talking?

And congrats on the new SW tank!


----------

